#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which is the most famous place for traveling in Uk?

## Vaishnavi

I know there are many states in UK. But the purpose of this question is that I' want to know the best place or state for traveling. so suggest the best idea for me.

----------


## Bhavya

> I know there are many states in UK. But the purpose of this question is that I' want to know the best place or state for traveling. so suggest the best idea for me.


London is the best place to travel in UK. It has many beauliful attractions like Buckingham Palace, The Tower of London,The British Museum, and many more

----------

